# Croton Dam



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

My brother just bought a place in Howard City and I will be visiting him this weekend and would like to get some fishing in. I want to fish the river below Croton Dam and would just like info on what to expect. Where are the access points? Also, I know there are walleye in the river, but are there also steelhead still in? Any info would be greatly appreciated. PMs are welcomed. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

there will still be steelhead, there is also an abundance of trout and smallmouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelee (Aug 26, 2003)

From Croton Downstream - Pine St., Thornapple, Henning Park, Riverfront Park, New Bridge. Wading tough in many spots as of today. Lots of suckers now, and a few steel. This time of year most walleye gone back to Muskegon Lake.


----------

